# ABS Essay, Share Your Knowledge



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

So, I am taking a class on brakes, and I need to pull together a nice little essay on an ABS system of my choice. Naturally being a VW enthusiast i want to do the write-up on a VW ABS system, but I dont know a lick about them. I don't know what its referred to as, or who manufactures it. Any bits of information will help. Links to any sites that you know would be very appreciated. help me out!


----------



## jduarte (Sep 5, 2006)

This should get you started: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-lock_brakes


----------



## JaneJLocane (2 mo ago)

Thanks a lot!


----------

